# HELP!! A salamander in my house!!!



## k/c mom

I'm freaking out.... I walked in the house from the garage and saw a salamander running across my living room .... I ran in the bedroom and put pillows under the two doors leading to it and I'm "holed" up in here. Thank goodness for my laptop! 

I can't afford for K & C to get in that area as they will go nuts if they see it.

I have some guys at work who are trying to find help but I didn't know if any of you know the best way to try to catch something like this or where they like to hide, etc. Any suggestions will be appreciated!!!!

I am scared to death of creatures like this!!!!!!!


----------



## MrBentleysMom

I have no clue but I would be freaking out too. My dad had to catch one once and he caught it by its tail end and the tail end broke off and was still squirming even after it was no longer attached to its body!!!!! Gross!!!


----------



## momtoboo

:shocked: OMG. Is that some sort of lizard? I'm no help, I'd be holed up too. Hope you get rid of the creature,pronto.


----------



## Stelkia Maltese

> I'm freaking out.... I walked in the house from the garage and saw a salimander running across my living room .... I ran in the bedroom and put pillows under the two doors leading to it and I'm "holed" up in here. Thank goodness for my laptop!
> 
> I can't afford for K & C to get in that area as they will go nuts if they see it.
> 
> I have some guys at work who are trying to find help but I didn't know if any of you know the best way to try to catch something like this or where they like to hide, etc. Any suggestions will be appreciated!!!!
> 
> I am scared to death of creatures like this!!!!!!![/B]


I know they like water. Find some neighbor 10-year-old :eek2_gelb2: boys to help you. They love these kind of creatures!


----------



## k/c mom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=586864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm freaking out.... I walked in the house from the garage and saw a salimander running across my living room .... I ran in the bedroom and put pillows under the two doors leading to it and I'm "holed" up in here. Thank goodness for my laptop!
> 
> I can't afford for K & C to get in that area as they will go nuts if they see it.
> 
> I have some guys at work who are trying to find help but I didn't know if any of you know the best way to try to catch something like this or where they like to hide, etc. Any suggestions will be appreciated!!!!
> 
> I am scared to death of creatures like this!!!!!!![/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know they like water. Find some neighbor 10-year-old :eek2_gelb2: boys to help you. They love these kind of creatures!
> [/B]
Click to expand...

You're right... boys love these things but I don't know any kids... my neighborhood is mostly adults and everyone is at work, etc. 

There is a pond/lake across the street from my house so I guess it got too hot outside for him and he decided to come in to the A/C!! 

This is horrible!!!!!


----------



## wooflife

Let the Furbutts have a go at him. My scottish terrier used to love chasing and catching little green lizards when we lived in Ga. He would bring to my mother when they were dead :innocent: he was so proud of himself.

Leslie


----------



## Scoobydoo

Sher, I just Googled the Salamander and I wouldn't let K & C get to it because they can have a toxic secretion from their skin.
http://www.reptileexpert.co.uk/KeepingSalamandersAsPets.html

Other than that they are harmless but you need to use a net or something to capture it, even throw a towel over it and then just take it outside and release it. Some live in ponds and some in trees.
I don't think it is going to bite you or anything like that, it's just in for a cool off I would say  
Good luck and I sure hope you find someone to rescue you and the kids :hiding:


----------



## oiseaux

> I'm freaking out.... I walked in the house from the garage and saw a salimander running across my living room .... I ran in the bedroom and put pillows under the two doors leading to it and I'm "holed" up in here. Thank goodness for my laptop!
> 
> I can't afford for K & C to get in that area as they will go nuts if they see it.
> 
> I have some guys at work who are trying to find help but I didn't know if any of you know the best way to try to catch something like this or where they like to hide, etc. Any suggestions will be appreciated!!!!
> 
> I am scared to death of creatures like this!!!!!!![/B]



You poor thing. I'm not found of amphibious reptiles either. I don't know how fast a salamander can move, but I know they likewater and need to stay cool and moist to survive. If you or K & C don't find it, it's probably hiding somewhere. It will avoid sun and warm spots. If you think K & C will only bark at and not go near it then maybe let them try to find it with you watching them or as Stelkia suggested leave out some water in a container that it might get stuck in. Otherwise, maybe it will dry out by the end of the day and have expired on it's own.


----------



## joe

most likely it will be gone and you'll never see it again but you could try taking a box and turning on its side with a moist towel and some wet lettuce in it and just checking it from time to time, if you see him in there set the box up real quick and throw it out the door :eek2_gelb2:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

:smrofl: :rofl: You can tell you don't live in Florida!!!!! :HistericalSmiley: :smtease: Try having the flying Palmetto Bugs!!!!! http://images.search.yahoo.com/images/view...no=9&tt=194


----------



## wooflife

> :smrofl: :rofl: You can tell you don't live in Florida!!!!! :HistericalSmiley: :smtease: Try having the flying Palmetto Bugs!!!!! http://images.search.yahoo.com/images/view...no=9&tt=194[/B]



Palmetto bug my @#$ - just a nice way of saying cockroach. We used to rent a house on the beach for two weeks every summer when I was a kid - we learned really quickly to check our shoes before putting them on. :blink: :new_shocked: :yucky:


----------



## sophie

I'm ashamed to admit, but the one and only time a salamander got in the house I freaked out and sucked it up with a vaccuum cleaner - I felt so guilty afterwards. 

I don't know if salamanders are like geckos - which we have tons that sometimes get in the house and are drawn to the warmth of the computer which I don't want them getting into - so what I've done in the past with geckos is turn the lights out in the room and placed a flashlight on the floor by a shoe box and then scooped them up and released them outside. They are very drawn to the light. 

Oh, and we have flying roaches, too - these seem to be drawn to my hair!!! Those things dive bomb you and some of them are huge!!! UGH! ACK! 

Good luck with the salamander!


----------



## mimi2

They're cute! Don't get me wrong, wouldn't want one loose in my house!! :shocked:


----------



## Max & Rocky

LOL!!  

We have the desert equilvant all over the place outside around here Sher. The dogs chase 'em and play with them!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

> :smrofl: :rofl: You can tell you don't live in Florida!!!!! :HistericalSmiley: :smtease: Try having the flying Palmetto Bugs!!!!! http://images.search.yahoo.com/images/view...no=9&tt=194[/B]


Those things are gross and they love old oak trees. Ask me I know we had one growing up. Oak tree that is! :w00t: :w00t: 

About your little critter, I sure wish you were near me. My nephew loves any type of lizard and turns everything upside down outside to find them. Sorry honey, hopefully he has made his way back outside somehow.


----------



## triste

:shocked: lol... I have a few kids who would LOVE to come search for the dear salamandar...we live in Indiana..it'll take us HOW long to get there? :innocent: :flowers:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Have you found it yet????


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

EEEEEWWWW! Sher, I'm so sorry that you are being terrorized by a salamander. I would have done exactly the same thing. Have you called an exterminator? That's the only thing I can think of. This would be me... :hiding: actually, I'd be on top of the chair, not underneath.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I discovered one here once in the basement and I freaked!!! I first only saw the tail and thought it was a snake... It ran and hid under the baseboard heat . I got a flashlight and saw it was not a snake and thought it would make me feel better...it didn't!! LOL I kept careful watch that it didn't come back out and so I could point it out to my hubby who wasn't home at the time. ( sat with both feet up on the chair)
By the time he came home I called him to the room.. gave him the flashlight... and the 'beast" was gone! I KNOW it didn't come back out so must have followed the pipes to who knows where.... we never did see it again. I have a feeling we have a little corpse somewhere in the walls. :yucky:


----------



## sassy's mommy

Sher when you venture out of the room take a big fluffy towel with you. If you see him throw the towel over him. Than you can scoop the towel up and throw it outside. I don't like creepy creatures :new_shocked:


----------



## k/c mom

Oh, thank you all so much!! It feel so good to have your support and ideas and warnings, too!

A really sweet guy who works with me came over and he looked everywhere and couldn't find it. I then put Catcher on a leash hoping that he would smell the salamander and lead us to where he was. Well, he only was interested in the guy from work, of course, and was all over him but didn't seem to notice that a salamander had been there. 

I barricaded the bedroom doors when I left as I need at least one "safe" place to spend the evening.

My cleaning lady comes on Saturday and she happened to call while this was going on. I told her that on Saturday she will be looking for a dead salamander and she said she wasn't afraid of them at all.... Yea!! I figure if he doesn't get out, that he will be dead ... Oh what a total yuck!!!!!!!

My knees are still weak from the experience... I'm at work now... safe for a few hours at least!!!


----------



## k/c mom

> EEEEEWWWW! Sher, I'm so sorry that you are being terrorized by a salamander. I would have done exactly the same thing. Have you called an exterminator? That's the only thing I can think of. This would be me... :hiding: actually, I'd be on top of the chair, not underneath.[/B]


Terminix was no help at all and I have a contract with them. They gave me the name of "Critter Control" and I got an answering machine there and they haven't called back. My pet sitter called back.. I had called her out of desperation... She said she isn't afraid of them at all, so tonight if I see him, I'm going to call her. I feel like my home has been "violated"!!!


----------



## coco&nina

we used to have these as pets and these things love damp and moisty areas. check your bathroom. if you do run into it again and if you're brave enough, catch the thing by putting a cup or bowl over it then slide something underneath the bowl (like a cardboard). then release it somewhere far far away from your house :biggrin: 

-nina-


----------



## k/c mom

> we used to have these as pets and these things love damp and moisty areas. check your bathroom. if you do run into it again and if you're brave enough, catch the thing by putting a cup or bowl over it then slide something underneath the bowl (like a cardboard). then release it somewhere far far away from your house :biggrin:
> 
> -nina-[/B]


Thanks so much for the info. I'll be sure to stay away from damp moist areas myself! I'm still hiding in the back of the house after getting home from work but need to get to the kitchen... I'm wearing Ugg boots in case it comes close. I don't think I could do the removal thing if I see it... I am very squeamish around reptiles!!!


----------



## phesty

Oh my dog!!! I would've done exactly what you did, or I would've scooped up Josie and ran out to the car. Then, I would've called my dad and made him leave work to come and rescue us! I do not deal well with creepy crawlies! It was awfully nice for your coworker to come over and play rescuehero!

When we had a mouse (you may remember hearing about "Hobblin' Bob") I made my dad come over and he couldn't find Bob. While he was searching my house he was mumbling, "Would you please get a boyfriend so he can come and rescue you!" Josie found Bob's body a week later...

I hope you little house guest has decided that the crazy screaming lady is way worse than the heat outdoors and moved on.

Josie says: Mommy says I'm not allowed to have pets!


----------



## revakb2

I'm so sorry you're being terrorized by a lizard. We have so many of them around my house, it's become no big deal. I've got to admit I don't really like to touch the little critters, but I'm not afraid of them. Bogie is so used to seeing them, he ignores them totally. We have had the little lizards in the house a number of times. If you see it, a tupperware bowl placed over it works well. Then slide a piece of cardboard under the bowl, and take the unwanted visitor outside. They are really quite harmless to people. I hope you find it soon and can remove it. I know how worrisome it can be not knowing where your guest is.


----------



## Sugarbaby

> I'm freaking out.... I walked in the house from the garage and saw a salamander running across my living room .... I ran in the bedroom and put pillows under the two doors leading to it and I'm "holed" up in here. Thank goodness for my laptop!
> 
> I can't afford for K & C to get in that area as they will go nuts if they see it.
> 
> I have some guys at work who are trying to find help but I didn't know if any of you know the best way to try to catch something like this or where they like to hide, etc. Any suggestions will be appreciated!!!!
> 
> I am scared to death of creatures like this!!!!!!![/B]


----------



## Sugarbaby

I HAVE HAD THOSE IN MY SUN ROOM BEFORE AND WHAT I HAVE DONE IS TO GET A BUTTERFLY NET TO CATCH IT WITH..THOSE THINGS ARE FAST AND CAN RUN LIKE CRAZY AND HIDE IN THE SMALLEST PLACES..WHEN YOU DO PUT THE NET OVER IT YOU WILL NEED TO PUT ON A PAIR OF CLOVES AND PICK IT UP WITH THE NET OVER IT.. BE SURE AND HAVE THE DOOR OPENED SO YOU CAN THROW IT OUT SIDE OR TAK IT SOMEWHERE ELSE..AS I HAVE HEARD AND READ I DON'T THINK THEY WILL HURT YOU AT ALL..THEY ARE AS AFRAID OF YOU AS YOU ARE IT..LOL

HOPE THIS HELPS...SUGARS MOM


----------



## LitGal

Ick, ick, ick! I'm glad you had someone come over to help you.
This thread is freaking me right out! From salamanders to flying cockroaches to hobblin' Bob . . . I don't deal well with unwanted crawlies in my home.

I hope your little visitor has left.


----------



## k/c mom

Thanks so much for your replies.... I haven't found him yet!! I still have the bedroom doors covered at the bottom so he won't get in that part of the house but I am still very cautious and I don't know if he is there or not ... and alive or dead!

I know I could not get close enough to put anything under a net and take him out. That would be so creepy!!! 

My cleaning lady comes tomorrow and I hope she finds him. She says she isn't at all afraid of them so that will be good. I hope after she comes that I can relax about this!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

There's no way I could deal with removal... alive or dead... just can't do it! When we get mice if my hubby wasn't around to take them out.. I'd have to hire somebody I guess or it would stay there 'forever'!!!! I'm VERY phobic with creepie crawlers and little 'beasties'. Spiders though don't bother me all that much ..that is uless they are of 'notable' size LOL


----------



## domino_angel

:supacool: When I was a kid, I found a salamander in our pool. I made it my pet!! Salamanders are very small, about the size of a gecko, and they are completely harmless. They don't bite or anything, FYI. I know it seems gross and scary, but on the scale of badness it's *really* low. I am completely freaked out by bees, wasps, spiders and snakes larger than a garter snake! All of those things can actually cause a person problems: bites, stings, etc. Salamanders, not so much. 

So, if you wanna catch it....make a salamander trap. They like water, so use that to your advantage. Use a bowl of water, and put it near where you saw the salamander. The moist towel idea is good too, that will draw it out. 

It's also possible that it left the house if it didn't find food and water....


----------



## k/c mom

> :supacool: When I was a kid, I found a salamander in our pool. I made it my pet!! Salamanders are very small, about the size of a gecko, and they are completely harmless. They don't bite or anything, FYI. I know it seems gross and scary, but on the scale of badness it's *really* low. I am completely freaked out by bees, wasps, spiders and snakes larger than a garter snake! All of those things can actually cause a person problems: bites, stings, etc. Salamanders, not so much.
> 
> So, if you wanna catch it....make a salamander trap. They like water, so use that to your advantage. Use a bowl of water, and put it near where you saw the salamander. The moist towel idea is good too, that will draw it out.
> 
> It's also possible that it left the house if it didn't find food and water....[/B]


Thank you so much!! I'm fine with insects of all kinds.. I don't mind trapping, killing (if necessary), etc. But things that are thick and reptilian .. yuck!!!

I am hoping and praying that he left the house ... oh please!!!! rayer:


----------



## oiseaux

> ...But things that are thick and reptilian .. yuck!!!
> 
> I am hoping and praying that he left the house ... oh please!!!! rayer:[/B]


I hope he left, too! When their outside, it's no biggie, but it's those rapid where-did-they-go moving and reappearance surprises in the home I've never liked. 

I had hoped he was found yesterday and removed, but , alas. I'll keep my fingers crossed he's gone for good or your cleaning lady finds him tomorrow!


----------



## Deborah

I would have done the same thing. I once had a lizard in my apt. and used a whole can of Raid on it ended up scooting it out with a broom. Is it out yet?


----------



## Carla

My first thought to your salamander dilemma was that this was a job for Dede. I remember fondly, her tales of moving creatures from her house or yard to somewhere else and how Derek was squeamish about all of them. While traveling to the US from Tasmania might be a bit much, I hope your cleaning lady has a little of Dede in her and can help the salamander find a new home.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## k/c mom

UPDATE: No sign of him since Thursday. I don't know if he is alive in the house, dead in the house or gone! I am still blocking off my bedroom area with pillows so he can't get under the doors if still alive. 

My cleaning lady isn't here yet (where the heck is she!) so I hope she can begin the "hunt" soon.....


----------



## k/c mom

*My cleaning lady found him!!!!!* :yahoo: 

He was behind my sofa... sort of up against the wall. I handed her (without looking at the ... er reptile) a plastic bin that I had and she put it with the opening against the wall and had him contained but there was still a little opening on the sides. I rushed and got her the lid to the bin and she somehow got it over the opening and then took him outside to a sewer drain thing.

She said he was still alive but slow. I think if he were totally alive he would have run away before she could contain him. 

I didn't see him... I couldn't bear to even look... I had major chills just hearing that he was found. I am sooooo glad she found him... OMG ... he would have eventually died there ... how totally gross!!!!!!!!!!! 

Oh, and she also found something else . . . 14 Nylabones hidden down in between the cushions of the sofa by Miss Kallie Belle!

[attachment=37966:bones.jpg]


----------



## lillady

Yay-so glad the little creature was found :smilie_daumenpos: OMG-that stash of nylabones gave me quite the chuckle-smart girl :wub:


----------



## triste

I'm so glad that the little guy is gone. I know how much stress it caused you! I'm glad he's still alive and released outside again. :bysmilie: And as for the bones... :wub: how many nylabones does a gal need?! :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky

> Oh, and she also found something else . . . 14 Nylabones hidden in the cushions of the sofa by Miss Kallie Belle!
> 
> [attachment=37966:bones.jpg][/B]


Catcher what am I going to do? Momma found my stash.  










:smtease:


----------



## LitGal

I'm glad the house guest has left. Did you hug your cleaning lady?

That's a whole lot of bones! If Haiku hears this she'll demand a bigger supply.


----------



## k/c mom

> I'm glad the house guest has left. Did you hug your cleaning lady?
> 
> That's a whole lot of bones! If Haiku hears this she'll demand a bigger supply.[/B]


Bless her heart..._ she_ hugged _me_... I was sooooo freaking out!! Screaming ... chills on my arms... it was just so freaky to hear her yell out ... "I found him"!! At that point I didn't know if he was running around or what. I was sort of hysterical!! :smheat: 

I'm going to give her an extra $25 ... She deserves it!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

WHOO HOOOO~~~YIPEEEEE!!!! Oh I am so glad you found him......yes, the cleaning lady deserves the money!!!! I would have always wondered if I were asleep, that it would crawl across me!!!! I am so happy that he? is gone!!!! Now, you can live in peace~~~~


----------



## oiseaux

Goodness, I think I counted about 14 bones there! Talk about saving for a rainy day!  

Glad she found him and now he can go back to his family.  You have a nice cleaning lady! I would've hated to find a dried up salamander behind my sofa. Ewwwwwww :w00t:


----------



## Scoobydoo

Sher I am so pleased your house guest has now left :clap: Now you can relax and Mr Salamander is outside where he belongs :thmbup: 
That is quite an impressive stash Miss Kallie has there  she sort of reminds me of Koko, he is not the sharing kind either and will hide everything he possibly can from Scooby :biggrin:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

Here in moist western Oregon a salamander is a common thing--although not usually in the house! They are so harmless I about split :smrofl: while reading your story. Poor Sher! :smrofl: :smrofl: I'm glad your brave cleaning lady could save you. :aktion033: 

When my children were young we lived on a ranch in the coast range here (think rain forest), and had both a creek and a pond. My prissy little daughter, then 6 yr. old, would stick those things in her pocket and forget about them. They dry rather nicely....... :smpullhair:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

I'm so happy for you that the beast has been found. Now you can breathe easy! The stash is hilarious - Kallie, you stinker!!


----------



## MissMelanie

> *My cleaning lady found him!!!!!* :yahoo:
> 
> He was behind my sofa... sort of up against the wall. I handed her (without looking at the ... er reptile) a plastic bin that I had and she put it with the opening against the wall and had him contained but there was still a little opening on the sides. I rushed and got her the lid to the bin and she somehow got it over the opening and then took him outside to a sewer drain thing.
> 
> She said he was still alive but slow. I think if he were totally alive he would have run away before she could contain him.
> 
> I didn't see him... I couldn't bear to even look... I had major chills just hearing that he was found. I am sooooo glad she found him... OMG ... he would have eventually died there ... how totally gross!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oh, and she also found something else . . . 14 Nylabones hidden down in between the cushions of the sofa by Miss Kallie Belle!
> 
> [attachment=37966:bones.jpg][/B]


OK NOW I can post.... thank goodness that creature was found and released. Psst they eat bugs and I am not a fan of bugs at all.

My suggestion to all of you that have problems with this salamander, do NOT move to South Florida. We get at least one lizard in our home a week.... that is why I have a Siamese cat on patrol. :yucky: Paprika, will catch them and I take them away from him and toss them back outside. It's worked well for the most part.

Thank you for the Nylabone laugh. Too funny. :rofl: 

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Deborah

Glad your uninvited gust has left the house. Now just wher do you think all those Nyla bone had gone. Looks like one puppy is saving up for the recession.


----------



## MandyMc65

Glad to hear he's gone!

Looks like you won't have to buy Nylabones for awhile :Happy_Dance:


----------



## oiseaux

This new icon made me think your salamander house guest! :behindsofa: 
:goof:


----------



## sassy's mommy

Whew! I know you are happy that the salamander is out of your house. :behindsofa:


----------



## k/c mom

QUOTE (oiseaux @ Jun 11 2008, 09:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=589901


> This new icon made me think your salamander house guest! :behindsofa:
> :goof:[/B]


QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 11 2008, 10:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=589908


> Whew! I know you are happy that the salamander is out of your house. :behindsofa:[/B]


That was/is exactly me!!!! After my excitement on the weekend of my cleaning lady finding the salamander, I came home on Monday to ..... a salamander!!! AGAIN!!!! I contacted Critter Control and they made an emergency call to my house. The guy brought in large sheets of sticky paper. He found the lizard behind a bookcase that backs up against my sofa. He prodded him out and then caught him in the trap. He said he would take him back to his office and release him. I don't know when I will ever feel "safe" sitting on my sofa again.

He looked around and found a teeny hole where the weather proofing pulled away from a side door so he put steel wool in it and then later I taped a piece of large piece cardboard over it, too.

Tomorrow my cleaning lady is coming back to clean out my garage. The Critter Control guy found a lot of lizard droppings in my garage!!!! He said that lizards eat bugs so I need to remove their food source. So I am going to make sure there are no bugs in the garage and no places for the lizards to hide. And Terminix is scheduled to come tomorrow too and spray, especially around the garage area and near the side door. I'm going to have him spray up against the house where the lizards like to crawl.. yuk!!!

So, now every time I open my door to come in the house I look to see if a lizard is there. I still have the doors to the bedroom blocked and can't even relax in my own house!!

I found a lot of info on the internet and apparently a lot of people have this problem... who knew!!! People even talked about having lizards crawling on their walls!! I hope with my triple threat of blocking that one hole, cleaning the garage and having Terminix spray for bugs that I can solve this problem. Also the Critter Control guy said they are drawn to light so I no longer am leaving an outside light on at night. 

But, yes, that emoticon is me for sure!!! This has really been unnerving!!!!! :eek2_gelb2: :yucky: :behindsofa: :smheat:


----------



## shannonb

Make friends with them 

See if there is a herper (reptile person) in your area who will let you come out to where they are and look at all their critters safely behind glass, and then you can desensitize to them. Kinda like we do with the dogs when they are scared of vacuums or dishwashers or other things they can't help but be around. 

I do reptile rescue for the wildlife coalition in my area, and your response isn't unusual at all - lots of people are scared. 

But if you are destined to have them, you have to get to know them, at least so you feel comfortable releasing them yourself. It will be much cheaper that way too! 

They aren't good for dogs to eat for sure, but most are smart enough to run from doggies. 

Alternatively - you can move  Our house finally started getting over run with brown recluse spiders two years ago, so we moved. Okay- we were planning on moving anyway, but that was a good reason too! 

We had these:










More pics at:
http://shankthedog.com/beaded/

At my house for a while.... that is a little different kind of lizard. And of course - they were behind glass most of the time!

p.s. (sorry if my pictures are freaky to anyone - they aren't native to the US if it helps! Gila Monsters are the only venomous lizard in the US)



QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jun 12 2008, 01:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=590182


> So, now every time I open my door to come in the house I look to see if a lizard is there. I still have the doors to the bedroom blocked and can't even relax in my own house!!
> 
> I found a lot of info on the internet and apparently a lot of people have this problem... who knew!!! People even talked about having lizards crawling on their walls!! I hope with my triple threat of blocking that one hole, cleaning the garage and having Terminix spray for bugs that I can solve this problem. Also the Critter Control guy said they are drawn to light so I no longer am leaving an outside light on at night.
> 
> But, yes, that emoticon is me for sure!!! This has really been unnerving!!!!! :eek2_gelb2: :yucky: :behindsofa: :smheat:[/B]


----------



## k/c mom

^^ Yikes, Shannon... that is huge!!!

I really don't want to move... I've been there since 1992 and with the housing market the way it is, it would not be a good time at all.

I have read about desensitizing myself and I may have to try that if they keep coming back. It is just so frightening to see something that belongs outside inside my house!!

Do you have any idea how they might be getting in? I'm hoping that the hole we closed up was the problem.

Also, it is just so creepy being startled by anything... Now I tip toe in to a room and look it over before entering.. And I wear boots in the house instead of my usual summer sandals. I've had to adjust my life a little bit ... I don't want to be startled by a reptile!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

> *My cleaning lady found him!!!!!* :yahoo:
> 
> He was behind my sofa... sort of up against the wall. I handed her (without looking at the ... er reptile) a plastic bin that I had and she put it with the opening against the wall and had him contained but there was still a little opening on the sides. I rushed and got her the lid to the bin and she somehow got it over the opening and then took him outside to a sewer drain thing.
> 
> She said he was still alive but slow. I think if he were totally alive he would have run away before she could contain him.
> 
> I didn't see him... I couldn't bear to even look... I had major chills just hearing that he was found. I am sooooo glad she found him... OMG ... he would have eventually died there ... how totally gross!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oh, and she also found something else . . . 14 Nylabones hidden down in between the cushions of the sofa by Miss Kallie Belle!
> 
> [attachment=37966:bones.jpg]
> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be freaking out to. :smhelp: :smheat: Glad the nausty thing was found. :smtease: Miss Kallie must have had her stash for sometime arty: Party time for her


----------



## Julie718

QUOTE (shannonb @ Jun 12 2008, 03:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=590204


> Make friends with them
> 
> See if there is a herper (reptile person) in your area who will let you come out to where they are and look at all their critters safely behind glass, and then you can desensitize to them. Kinda like we do with the dogs when they are scared of vacuums or dishwashers or other things they can't help but be around.
> 
> I do reptile rescue for the wildlife coalition in my area, and your response isn't unusual at all - lots of people are scared.
> 
> But if you are destined to have them, you have to get to know them, at least so you feel comfortable releasing them yourself. It will be much cheaper that way too!
> 
> They aren't good for dogs to eat for sure, but most are smart enough to run from doggies.
> 
> Alternatively - you can move  Our house finally started getting over run with brown recluse spiders two years ago, so we moved. Okay- we were planning on moving anyway, but that was a good reason too!
> 
> We had these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics at:
> http://shankthedog.com/beaded/
> 
> At my house for a while.... that is a little different kind of lizard. And of course - they were behind glass most of the time!
> 
> p.s. (sorry if my pictures are freaky to anyone - they aren't native to the US if it helps! Gila Monsters are the only venomous lizard in the US)[/B]



OMG! :smpullhair: I think I would have a heart attack if I saw that lizard in my house!!!! :hiding:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

:behindsofa: :behindsofa: :behindsofa: Poor you, Sher! Desensitize yourself? Eeeek! I can't imagine. That would freak me out, I just hope you found their point of entry.


----------



## oiseaux

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jun 12 2008, 11:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=590182


> But, yes, that emoticon is me for sure!!! This has really been unnerving!!!!! :eek2_gelb2: :yucky: :behindsofa: :smheat:[/B]


You poor thing! I hope the 2nd was the last of them. I'm sure once the garage is dealt with and any openings covered up you probably won't ever see them again.


----------



## shannonb

LoL - if you move you might get something worse! 

They could be getting in any number of ways - I don't think there is a good way to completely critter-proof your house, although eliminating the bugs is a good start... Hopefully your hole was the culprit. Salamanders aren't particularly sneaky at least. 

We have little geckos that will sneak in when a door is opened. Hopefully that is the last of them though for you. My husband is terrified of spiders, even though (as you can see) he will handle any other bizarre reptile he can get his hands on. But he freaks out to find a spider. 

Find out what subspecies they are online, and talk to some reptile people - just to make them less scary. Kind off like some people are terrified of pit bulls, but after you find out most of them can be wonderful pets it helps to put the fear in perspective. I still keep my eyes wide open if I see a dog loose, but I know that most of the time, I can safely just avoid them, and all will be okay. 

Education is the ultimate fear-buster 

Good luck! 



QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jun 12 2008, 03:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=590209


> ^^ Yikes, Shannon... that is huge!!!
> 
> I really don't want to move... I've been there since 1992 and with the housing market the way it is, it would not be a good time at all.
> 
> I have read about desensitizing myself and I may have to try that if they keep coming back. It is just so frightening to see something that belongs outside inside my house!!
> 
> Do you have any idea how they might be getting in? I'm hoping that the hole we closed up was the problem.
> 
> Also, it is just so creepy being startled by anything... Now I tip toe in to a room and look it over before entering.. And I wear boots in the house instead of my usual summer sandals. I've had to adjust my life a little bit ... I don't want to be startled by a reptile!!![/B]


----------

